# Caliper or Micrometer Recommendation ?



## LuxLuthor (May 10, 2007)

I want to get a decent caliper or micrometer, and read through the first sets of thread here, such as this one which do not seem to have much information on choosing criteria of digital vs. analog; and caliper vs. micrometer. The link to the EBay shop is still in business after the years since that post.

Here was another thread where Peu posted an image of one he got on EBay.

I don't plan on doing serious lathing or high quality custom machining, where I might need extreme accuracy.

I do want to get a few measurements in mil thickness units of copper contact sheets if possible (not a critical use)...but mainly want a way to measure more precise diameters/lengths of batteries, battery packs, flashlight head/tube ID/OD. Ultimately I want to see if there is a way to make something like Lithium Ion charging tap contacts with wires more effectively for everyone to do safer charging....but you know how this hobby expands into things you didn't expect. I bought my first Dremel, Hakko 936 soldering station, elaborate battery chargers, dischargers, battery testers, new high speed drill, Meterman LM631 light meter, books on electronics, etc etc., since joining this forum.

Should be non-conductive for measuring battery packs. I think the longest would be around 8 - 10 inches. It would be nice to be able to get measurements in metric and inches. I don't really understand where micrometer is recommended over calipers which seem to be more flexible.

Thanks for your expertise and experience. I got some excellent advice on purchasing a DMM in the other section from my fellow CPF'ers.


----------



## jch79 (May 10, 2007)

For digital calipers, people like Mitutoyos, Brown & Sharpe, and Starrett.

I have a Starrett 797B, which is Made in USA (or at least claims to be), which is also why I bought it. It works awesome, feels smooth, is accurate, reliable, durable, and easy to read.

Apparently you can get more for your money with the Mitutoyo line, but the Starrett does everything I want it to do.

 john


----------



## PhotonFanatic (May 10, 2007)

Non-conductive digital calipers. 

It's only money.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 11, 2007)

Thanks so far guys. Maybe I should compromise on the non-conductive parameter.

I was wondering about this model from that guy's EBay site. Have not found complete model lists for the other brands mentioned yet.


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 11, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Thanks so far guys. Maybe I should compromise on the non-conductive parameter.



Harbor Freight non conductive http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93293

Do a search for "caliper" on the HF site and you'll get several sizes and types for under $40. All will work just fine for your applications.


----------



## will (May 11, 2007)

Micrometers are usually in ranges from 0-1 inch, 1-2 inch, 2-3 inch and so on. They are more accurate than a caliper. Non-conductive (plastic) calipers will wear out quicker than those made of stainless steel. Dial (analog) vs digital ? depends on what you are more comfortable with. I like the dial, it is easier for me to compare sizes with a dial than a number, but that is just me. 
While Starret and others in the over $150 range are really good tools, you can get by with something in the $20 range. I picked up an ENCO dial 0-6 inch caliper, the dial is .100 per revolution for $15 

if you need non conductive- put some electrical tape across the jaws and zero out the dial or readout.


----------



## daloosh (May 11, 2007)

I have this one from Harbor Freight, a good deal at that price, $15.99. It's precise but stainless steel, which you may or may not compromise on:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=47257

daloosh


----------



## will (May 11, 2007)

One other item with calipers, even micometers, is the 'feel' or touch used when measuring. The touch should be light, enough to make contact, but not so hard as to spread the measuring tool. One way to verify how close you are is to practice on something of a known diameter. A standard size dowel pin is good or a precision measuring block will work. The back end of a drill bit will work also, not the fluted part. A caliper should be within .001 inch.


----------



## Freyth (May 11, 2007)

Just wondering, why are some calipers priced at $200++ while some are $20++??


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (May 11, 2007)

Greetings!

I've bought and sold more measuring instruments than most people will ever see in their lifetime... for a while I did a healthy Ebay business based mostly on micrometers, calipers, height gauges, and gauge blocks.

The measuring tools I chose to keep for myself, for my own use in my machine shop, are the following:

Digital Instruments: Mitutoyo
Micrometers: A mix of L.S. Starrett and Brown & Sharpe
Everything else: L.S. Starrett

I honestly believe, after using it all, that Starrett makes the finest measurement equipment available at ANY price... but Mitutoyo has leapfrogged them when it comes to digital calipers and micrometers. Brown & Sharpe is the European equivalent of Starrett, but I'm very unimpressed with most of their product line OTHER than their micrometers - which I consider to be as good as Starrett's.

The Chinese are up-and-coming players that are worth watching... the overall quality and fit/finish still suck... but the accuracy of recent Chinese instruments is getting VERY close to the rest of the industy. I recently purchased a bunch of Chinese calipers to do a lathe and mill DRO system with, and comparing them to my Mitutoyo calipers using gauge blocks as a reference, there was no discernable difference in accuracy.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## will (May 11, 2007)

I would agree with Atomic Chicken as to the quality of the following:

Digital Instruments: Mitutoyo
Micrometers: A mix of L.S. Starrett and Brown & Sharpe
Everything else: L.S. Starrett

being among the best.
************************************************
Most home shops do not need the quality that can measure accurately to .0001 inch. ( one ten thousandanth of an inch ) I would stay away from the non-conductive ( plastic, plastic with nylon etc.. ) calipers. They tend to wear out and the accuracy suffers.


----------



## Freyth (May 11, 2007)

Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I've bought and sold more measuring instruments than most people will ever see in their lifetime... for a while I did a healthy Ebay business based mostly on micrometers, calipers, height gauges, and gauge blocks.
> 
> ...



Does that mean to look only at those product lines by those brands? Or are others as equally good?


----------



## will (May 11, 2007)

I have an enco 0-6 dial caliper - $15. I like it a lot, it seems to be accurate to .0005 inch comparing it to my 1 inch micrometer (accurate to .0001) .


----------



## louie (May 11, 2007)

While I go for Fluke in DMMs, for my casual measuring I am happy with the under $20 Harbor Freight digital import calipers and its ilk. No, the fit and finish isn't nearly as good as the Mitutoyos and Starretts, but the accuracy is fine. I checked mine on a Browne & Sharp gage. With digitals, it looks to me like once you machine the basic parts adequately, that the measuring accuracy is all in the capacitance strip, and accurate strips are easily made in mass with circuit board technology.

Mine seems to go through #357 button batteries each year whether used or not.


----------



## 1wrx7 (May 11, 2007)

I have 0-6" mitutoyo's calipers, but some of the guys in my machine shop say that the cheaper chinese ones are very close to the higher end models. I guess It comes down how much money you want to spend. Good luck.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 11, 2007)

I bought my digital calipers from the eBay store you mentioned earlier (Discount Machine Shop) a few months ago. I got the 12" model, and it's very nice.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 11, 2007)

I decided to try the 8" CenTech version from Harbor Freight for my first calipers....like Mirage_Man said, it will likely be adequate for my purposes. Thanks everyone for the feedback. I think this will be a useful reference thread for others.

Thanks to a great CPF member, I got a brand new Fluke 179 from him...and after my fiasco with DMM's....I agree.


----------



## ckthorp (May 12, 2007)

HF also has cheap micrometers. I've got one that works quite well and, I believe, was under $25. If you're measuring sheet metal thickness, you'll probably want a micrometer in the long run. Unless the metal is fairly flat, you'll be measuring the bumps and groves with a caliper instead of the thickness that you really want.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 12, 2007)

Probably a good idea. Let me see how this caliper looks, then likely pick one of those up too. Thanks!


----------



## George M (May 12, 2007)

A little late to the game here, but FWIW...

I personally wouldn't consider calipers without a thumb wheel. As Will mentioned, touch is very important for close tolerance work and the thumb wheel helps me get consistent pressure.

Consistency is why I'd also recommend a friction thimble for micrometers. A ratchet knob works too, but I prefer the friction thimble.


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 12, 2007)

I have this one and it's fine for what I do:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93940

Use a caliper if you need accuracy to 1/2 of hundredth. Caliper is quicker to use and is more convenient for most things and can measaure outer/inner diameters as well as depth.

Use a micrometer if you need accuracy to 1/2 a thousandth (as a rule of thumb, you want something with a resolution ten times higher than the accuracy desired) or measuring the thickness of a flat sample.


----------



## watchluvr4ever (May 12, 2007)

I have a digital caliper and a digital micrometer both made by Mitutoyo and they are excellent quality tools!


----------

